# The complete list of how GOP policies help American children:



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

1.

Anyone?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 1.
> 
> Anyone?


Give him a break. He helped is own children, hasn't he? Oh yes and those children of the most wealthy Americans


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 1.
> 
> Anyone?


There is one major way  that fucked American children ...especially minority and special needs kids, not to mention LGBT youth, by appointing Betty DeVos as secretary of education


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


Perhaps I wasn't clear.  When I asked how Republicans help American children.  I didn't mean help American children to get fuked.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 1.
> 
> Anyone?



They keep Democrat policies at bay.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


Perhaps you would like to get off of your lazy ass and actually explain that Billy Boy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 1.
> 
> Anyone?


Melania said that she wants to help children but hasn't done squat. That whole cyber bulling thing was a real joke, especially since the is married to be biggest cyber bully the world has ever known. Now, she has been MIA for 3 weeks since leaving the hospital. Sad.

Melania Trump wants to help children with "everything," not just cyberbullying


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



It would serve you better to simply add 2 + 2.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Thank you for admitting that you're just blowing smoke and actually have no idea what you meant by that vapid comment.


----------



## WillowTree (May 31, 2018)

Better question, how have democrats helped children!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Thank you for admitting you cannot add 2 + 2.


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Better question, how have democrats helped children!


Healthcare

Equal pay for equal work helps mothers

Daycare

Education

School lunches for poor children

Food stamps for poor families

Job training  

More?


----------



## dblack (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 1.
> 
> Anyone?



Hmmm... the more you post, the more I consider voting Republican. I don't think I ever really could, but most of the things you accuse them of are good things. The last thing I want is government focusing on my children.


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

Remember this?







Republicans didn't want to help either.  Which is why they were throwing it out to Democrats.


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

dblack said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


Believe me, I don't want to help your kids either.  If you think they don't deserve help, then they probably don't.


----------



## fncceo (May 31, 2018)

Millions of American children have been saved from this horror ...


----------



## dblack (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Believe me, I don't want to help your kids either.  If you think they don't deserve help, then they probably don't.



I don't believe you. Your urge to meddle in other peoples' affairs is nearly insatiable. This is the hallmark of the modern liberal. Why is it so hard for you to mind your own business?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Better question, how have democrats helped children!


Why is it a better question? Obviously you don't have an answer to the OP so you want to change the subject.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Healthcare
> 
> Equal pay for equal work helps mothers
> 
> ...


talk about crumbs


----------



## Pete7469 (May 31, 2018)

Of course Deanturd has no other reason to exist.


----------



## WillowTree (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Better question, how have democrats helped children!
> ...


Sure I dew yew moron.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Millions of American children have been saved from this horror ...


What is  that shit and who saved them from it. Even Republicans' would not condone serving something that looks like that to children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Thank you for that brilliant, articulate and well researched analysis of the policies and programs advanced by each party that  effects the lives of  our children. We all appreciate your cogent  thoughtfulness, and agree that you do your best to raise the level of intellectual discourse and the exchange of ideas on the USMB. Bless your heart!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Healthcare
> ...


Crumbs are the chump change tax cuts that the middle/working  class are getting  as opposed to big tax cuts for the wealthy and corporations.  That hurts children of families that are struggling to make ends meet


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Millions of American children have been saved from this horror ...


I know, right?
Ketchup classified as a vegetable?  It took public outrage for Reagan and the GOP to change their tiny minds.  These are some rotten children hating people.  They are even worse under Trump.

Reagan concedes ketchup not actually a ‘vegetable’ (1981)


----------



## WillowTree (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Tax cuts hurt children? In what way?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 1.
> 
> Anyone?




To bad liberals ruined it...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Pay attention. I did not say that tax cuts hurt children. I said that children of middle class workers are not being helped enough while the wealthy, who already want for nothing get the lions share. Is there something in there that you don't understand. ?


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

dblack said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me, I don't want to help your kids either.  If you think they don't deserve help, then they probably don't.
> ...


As a veteran, I have a vested interest in wanting this country doing well.  

I've done work with grade schoolers showing them the importance of education and worked with boy scouts doing computer demonstrations using Inventor Pro and Computational Fluid Dynamics and showing methods in designing equipment used by corporations.  When I asked who wants to become an engineer, every child would raise their hand.  It was amazing.

But when it comes to your kind, if you don't want your kids to do well going forward, that's between you and them.  But I've found that when parents support education their children tend to do well.  I've found that when parents don't support education, many times, their children turn to drugs and crime and later, blame their parents for ruining their lives.

The traditional African proverb, “It takes a village to raise a child” has been widely quoted for a reason.  Too bad you don't get it.


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


Um, ruined what?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Let me guess  you don't know what the 47% means...they pay no income tax how do you give the 47% more money when they are already freeloading?


It's not our fault they vote for high state and local taxes.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Playing dumb?


----------



## WillowTree (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Here it is. That hurts children. Your words. Not mine!


----------



## WillowTree (May 31, 2018)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No sir! He is not playing!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 31, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Give me a fucking break and stop dodging the issue Bubba


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

Have you noticed?  All these Republicans on the USMB and not a single one can come up with a way their party has helped children.  We can show many ways they've hurt children.
I'm just surprised none have said, oh, but you killed a brazillian babies allowing abortion.

44  - Palin Slashed Funding for Teen Moms


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crumbs are the chump change tax cuts that the middle/working class are getting as opposed to big tax cuts for the wealthy and corporations. That hurts children of families that are struggling to make ends meet


memorize the manifesto did ya


----------



## WillowTree (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Which issue? Moron.


----------



## Anathema (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 1.
> 
> Anyone?



Conservatism teaches children Personal Responsubility and the truth that nobody will or should care about your best interests.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Tax cuts hurt children? In what way?


it's just something they say


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> The traditional African proverb, “It takes a village to raise a child”



Perhaps, but don't let the ignorant village riff-raff near your kids.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Pay attention. I did not say that tax cuts hurt children.  ?


nobody said you did, looks like the one with the attention disorder is not willow


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Have you noticed?  All these Republicans on the USMB and not a single one can come up with a way their party has helped children.  We can show many ways they've hurt children.
> I'm just surprised none have said, oh, but you killed a brazillian babies allowing abortion.
> 
> 44  - Palin Slashed Funding for Teen Moms




I did...you just can't comprehend because you where raised by...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Give me a fucking break and stop dodging the issue Bubba


you lied and he proved it, that is the issue...one more time, now pay attention:



> Crumbs are the chump change tax cuts that the middle/working class are getting as opposed to big tax cuts for the wealthy and corporations. That hurts children of families that are struggling to make ends meet


...you said it


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

Anathema said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


That's pure bullsh!t and that's the excuse right wingers use.

Children are children.  Letting them go hungry and without healthcare isn't making them tougher.  It's just a mean way to torture.

The New Face of Hunger

Barring a miracle, Republicans will cut food for the hungry.

I don't understand why Republicans consider themselves on the side of Jesus.  But that's another thread.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Which issue? Moron.


the election still has them so messed up they don't know whether to scratch their watch or wind their butts


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed?  All these Republicans on the USMB and not a single one can come up with a way their party has helped children.  We can show many ways they've hurt children.
> ...


Ahh, untrue personal attack.  That's what losers do.
Loser.


----------



## DGS49 (May 31, 2018)

The United States government has no power to do anything DIRECTLY to. benefit "America's Children.  Read the [fucking] Constitution.

INDIRECTLY, the Federal Government, under REPUBLICAN leadership, strives to make this a safe (from foreign attack), prosperous, FREE country, and that should be sufficient.

At the state a local level, Republicans strive to enhance life experiences for children, adults, and old bastards like me.  But they scorn redistributionist policies that - one might note - NEVER WORK.

Democrats should also note that it does NOTHING for Children or the Poor when you hire an army of government social workers or give unionized teachers a raise.  Just saying what I see.


----------



## deanrd (May 31, 2018)

Wow, all those Republicans at the USMB and not a single one can come up with a way Republicans help children.

They give tax cuts to billionaires.

They can figure out a way to give tax cuts to corporations.

They can help banks.

But they can't figure out a single way to help America's children?

Pitiful
just
pitiful


----------



## Anathema (Jun 1, 2018)

deanrd said:


> That's pure bullsh!t and that's the excuse right wingers use.
> 
> Children are children.  Letting them go hungry and without healthcare isn't making them tougher.  It's just a mean way to torture.....
> 
> I don't understand why Republicans consider themselves on the side of Jesus.  But that's another thread.



I'm neither a Republican nor a Christian.  I'm a Conservative and an Authoritarian. It's best that people learn their place in Society early in life, lest they waste time trying to change it.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 2, 2018)

I wonder of Republicans think tearing babies from their mother's arms is "helping" the children?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 2, 2018)

Republicans believe that having a discussion on ways we can help American children is "trolling".


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I wonder of Republicans think tearing babies from their mother's arms is "helping" the children?



What would help them is for their parents to keep them in their own countries until they receive our permission to come here.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I wonder of Republicans think tearing babies from their mother's arms is "helping" the children?



Helping the parents or children is irrelevant. This is a criminal issue, nothing more.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 2, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder of Republicans think tearing babies from their mother's arms is "helping" the children?
> ...


Unless they are all murdered.  Or is that what you want?  Seems  like it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



I don't subscribe to your moral dilemma.  We are not the flophouse of the world.  Let them fix their own countries.

Are you a sponsor?  How many are living with you?


----------



## dblack (Jun 2, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



There is a wide middle-ground between a flophouse and a "gated community". I makes perfect sense, to me, to restrict public entitlements for people who aren't citizens. That's the kind of sensible measure that would draw enough independent and Democrat support to be sustainable.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 3, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Victimized women and children deserve a "flophouse"?

And your kind calls itself moral.  Why would you think you are moral and not evil?
No wonder your kind elected Trump.  Corruption, a clarion call to for the corrupt.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Your moral dilemma is no concern of mine.

How many are living with you?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 3, 2018)

More US babies die on their first day than in 68 other countries, report shows

Wow, and I thought Republicans were so into protecting children.  I guess they only want to burden women with unwanted children in their drive to protect the fetus but NOT the born.

Sad.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 3, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


How many what are living with me?  Republicans?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 3, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Millions of American children have been saved from this horror ...


You do know that Michelle Obama didn't actually have control.of school menus right?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> More US babies die on their first day than in 68 other countries, report shows
> 
> Wow, and I thought Republicans were so into protecting children.  I guess they only want to burden women with unwanted children in their drive to protect the fetus but NOT the born.
> 
> Sad.




We have been over this before tard, the stats are skewed ..the WHO just reports the lies from countries..


----------



## Anathema (Jun 3, 2018)

[QUOTE="deanrd, post: 20061469, member: 63247"Wow, and I thought Republicans were so into protecting children.  I guess they only want to burden women with unwanted children in their drive to protect the fetus but NOT the born.[/QUOTE]

I can’t speak for Republicans as I’m a Conservative, but my opposition to abortion is based on ensuring the pregnant party bears the consequences of their CHOICE to engage in sexual activity. If they do so with no ability or plan to take care of the child that is simply a further consequence of improper planning.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 3, 2018)

Anathema said:


> [QUOTE="deanrd, post: 20061469, member: 63247"Wow, and I thought Republicans were so into protecting children.  I guess they only want to burden women with unwanted children in their drive to protect the fetus but NOT the born.



I can’t speak for Republicans as I’m a Conservative, but my opposition to abortion is based on ensuring the pregnant party bears the consequences of their CHOICE to engage in sexual activity. If they do so with no ability or plan to take care of the child that is simply a further consequence of improper planning.[/QUOTE]

And if they did not plan to be raped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathema (Jun 3, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And if they did not plan to be raped?



In that case the option to end a pregnancy is reasonable. It’s the only situation where I believe it’s acceptable.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 4, 2018)

Anathema said:


> [QUOTE="deanrd, post: 20061469, member: 63247"Wow, and I thought Republicans were so into protecting children.  I guess they only want to burden women with unwanted children in their drive to protect the fetus but NOT the born.



I can’t speak for Republicans as I’m a Conservative, but my opposition to abortion is based on ensuring the pregnant party bears the consequences of their CHOICE to engage in sexual activity. If they do so with no ability or plan to take care of the child that is simply a further consequence of improper planning.[/QUOTE]
So you're the moral thought police?

So children are a punishment and that's why you don't believe in helping them?

Something is broken within you.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 4, 2018)

If Republicans won't help American children, who will they help?


----------



## dblack (Jun 4, 2018)

deanrd said:


> If Republicans won't help American children, who will they help?



Republicans are poo-poo heads!


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So you're the moral thought police?
> 
> So children are a punishment and that's why you don't believe in helping them?



I’m not the Morality Police, though we would probably be better off if I were.

Children are a potential consequence of sexual activity; if you’re not ready for one, don’t engage in the other. Pretty simple


----------



## deanrd (Jun 5, 2018)

Anathema said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > So you're the moral thought police?
> ...


So then force the woman to have the unwanted and then make sure they both suffer?

Wow, you sound like a real peach.  To Republicans.  To everyone else?  Probably a monster.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So then force the woman to have the unwanted and then make sure they both suffer?
> 
> Wow, you sound like a real peach.  To Republicans.  To everyone else?  Probably a monster.



Suffering is part of life. It builds character and reminds people that life isn’t fair. 

Republicans don’t like me either. I expect them to walk their talk and they generally don’t like that idea.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 5, 2018)

Anathema said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > So then force the woman to have the unwanted and then make sure they both suffer?
> ...


Suffering builds character?  Especially for little children?

You ARE a peach.

You may not like Republicans, but you totally represent who they are.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Suffering builds character?  Especially for little children?
> 
> You ARE a peach.
> 
> You may not like Republicans, but you totally represent who they are.



It has built a lot of character in me over my almost 44 years on this worthless rock. I learned at a young age that nobody else has your best interests at heart so you better.

The Republicans are posers; all talk and no action. They don’t live the ideal of Conservatism.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 7, 2018)

Anathema said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Suffering builds character?  Especially for little children?
> ...


Ever serve in the military?  Do public service?  Or are you in this country for just yourself and no one else?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > More US babies die on their first day than in 68 other countries, report shows
> ...


All stats everywhere?

Widening Disparities In Infant Mortality And Life Expectancy Between Appalachia And The Rest Of The United States


----------



## Anathema (Jun 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Ever serve in the military?  Do public service?  Or are you in this country for just yourself and no one else?



The US Army and Marines considered my birthmark and bad knee sufficient to disqualify me from all Combat Arms MOSs, so I didn’t end up serving personally. I d have plenty of family members who have served in the military and public service jobs.

I am not a strong believer in large scale Governmebt for the most part. I’m more of a Strong Local Government - Weak Federal Government type with exception for certain National issues.

I do not believe it is my place to be paying for other people’s benefits out of my taxes, unless that person is providing some service at this level of Govenment.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 7, 2018)

Anathema said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Ever serve in the military?  Do public service?  Or are you in this country for just yourself and no one else?
> ...


So you have people protecting you because you can't protect yourself.  And you don't feel you need to support them.

Yep, I knew it.  Something is wrong with you.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So you have people protecting you because you can't protect yourself.  And you don't feel you need to support them.
> 
> Yep, I knew it.  Something is wrong with you.



Not at all. I have great respect for our military defending this country. I just don’t believe we should have that military outside this country.  I also don’t believe that most non-military Federal spending is Consritutional or Moral.

I also don’t expect anyone to defend me. I am more than capable of doing that for myself.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 11, 2018)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > More US babies die on their first day than in 68 other countries, report shows
> ...


Oh, the stats are skewed.  Then I guess you can think of dozens of ways Republicans help American children.  You just don't feel like it.


----------

